# kansas 2014 kennybks



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

gunfun13 said:


> I believe the 4th circumference measurement on an 8pt is taken at 1/2 the distance between the G3 and main beam tip. There is always 4 circumference measurements taken regardless of points. If it was a 6pt, you'd take two measurements past the G2, one a 1/3 and one at 2/3 the distance from the G2 to the main beam tip.


Thank you I will revisit the measurements tonight.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

This is the easiest way to score a buck.....

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/bc_scoring_typwhitetail.asp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer

Chris


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

clattin said:


> This is the easiest way to score a buck.....
> 
> http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer
> 
> Chris


yep saw that.

133 green, 123 final with 10" of deduction. I know and eight has to be huge to get much but that score doesn't do that buck justice. 

here's a picture of another eight I took back a few years for perceptions.

it scored 150 2/8.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Kennybks said:


> yep saw that.
> 
> 133 green, 123 final with 10" of deduction. I know and eight has to be huge to get much but that score doesn't do that buck justice.
> 
> ...


You are right on the justice part. Both are very nice bucks Kenny. It takes a heck of an eight point to score 150+ and you have one. If I had to guess the buck from this year may be a little more memorable non the less. Your Pops was probably right there with you. Great memories hunting with your daughter out there as well.

Congrats again!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments and condolences. It's not going to be easy, but everyone has to loose their parents at some point. I got to spend a lot of years with mine. Feeling very fortunate. 

Here's a few pictures of some decent bucks we never saw during the season.


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Who did you use in Kansas?


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

ballegra said:


> Who did you use in Kansas?


Nobody. This is a Family farm Ballegra. There's a bunch of outfitters, some lease land all over SE Kansas and NE Oklahoma. If I wasn't lucky enough to have it I'd actually search internet and make a trip or two once I've got an area and do some old fashion door knocking. 

Been almost 30 years since I was a resident, I imagine things have changed a bit, but back in the day folks didn't mind hunters as long as they ask.

It used to be if you just asked to go hunting they were receptive. If you wanted exclusive rights and offered $, that's when they'd be rejective. 

I've got quite a few buddies in kansas I grew up with that are still avid archers. Many of them I introduced them to the sport years ago. 

They seem to have good results about everywhere. I'm not saying there's deer like that behind every tree, but there's pockets of excellent opportunities all across kansas. 

We did a lot of back roads driving while visiting relatives. We saw big deer all over the state.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your father. It's pretty special though to have hunted with him for 44 years. Lots of great memories I'm sure.

Congrats on your buck. He's a beauty. I firmly believe that a recent passing of a close friend or relative somehow is often followed by a great hunt. I've seen it too many times to not believe.

I'm sure you Dad was with you.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Very sorry to hear about your father. It's pretty special though to have hunted with him for 44 years. Lots of great memories I'm sure.
> 
> Congrats on your buck. He's a beauty. I firmly believe that a recent passing of a close friend or relative somehow is often followed by a great hunt. I've seen it too many times to not believe.
> 
> I'm sure you Dad was with you.



Thanks Griz, here's a few pics of Pops and I over the years. RIP


----------

